# Scotland or Ireland?



## bobk (Jan 25, 2009)

Looking for my 2011 vacation plans.  Whicj country do you prefer and why?
Thanks in advance for opinions,


----------



## duck_widow (Jan 25, 2009)

*Scotland!!*

I haven't been to Ireland, but TOTALLY loved Scotland! We did all B&B's with no reservations ahead of time. It all worked out great!


----------



## alexb (Jan 25, 2009)

come to scotland you will love it


----------



## timesharejunkie4 (Jan 25, 2009)

We did a week in each last year and both were wonderful. We need to go back sometime because there is still so much more to see. I honestly can't say that we preferred one over the other. IMHO you can't go wrong with either!


----------



## nerodog (Jan 25, 2009)

*both are wonderful ,scenic, good eats , sites.*

Hi, you cant go wrong with either destination in my opinion.... both drive on the left , found the Scottish trains easier to navigate and more frequent.  Scenery wise, both countries are beautiful and breathtaking. It really depends on your interests . In Ireland the west coast  is pretty to visit, Ring of Kerry, Dingle area and  further north the Connemara area. Dublin is up and coming over the last number of years since I have been.  In Scotland we enjoyed the ISle of Mull , Skye and the  Hebrides , Inverness and Ft William, St ANdrews, etc Edinburg is also an interesting place to see. Why not put in  search for both and go where you get your first trade ?!?!?  Check out Britain.com and look up the  great pictures on line....  good luck in your journey !


----------



## jme (Jan 25, 2009)

*both*

We were in Scotland for 2 weeks during July. First week at Cameron House near Loch Lomond....one of the finest timeshares in all the world...Your "unit" will be a two-story stand-alone cottage for each family!!!  absolutely gorgeous!! includes full access to the Cameron House Hotel, and they have a fabulous indoor pool and nice restaurants. From there we drove all over Scotland...easy trips to Stirling > St. Andrews > Edinburgh. History and castles galore!!!  Soooo interesting. 

Edinburgh is fantastic. Much to see and do.  We also drove to the Isle of Skye....definitely recommend it...... the drive around Scotland, particularly up the west coast and thru the highlands, is perhaps the most beautiful scenery I've ever experienced......the cliffs around the Isle of Skye are amazing, esp the Quirang...(find it! Don't miss it.) You'll NEVER see breathtaking scenery like that anywhere else.....totally unique. 

Haven't been to Ireland, but friends say it's beyond beautiful, also. And very, very friendly. Whatever you decide, make sure you rent a car and drive, drive, drive.........I'll be putting up some pictures in about a month (& will identify the site via link), after I've taken the time to organize everything. They're the best pics i've seen, and I've looked at a lot of others on many sites.  good luck picking a destination, but you can't go wrong with either. 

HELPFUL HINT: For help in searching for any destination, i.e., what you might be interested in seeing, visit a website called www.webshots.com. Type in whatever PLACE , etc. you wish to see, and then click SEARCH.....there you will find other people's personal photos of that place (from their trips) and it gives you a sense of what's out there.  Scroll down after the search to see thousands of photos.  You could spend DAYS on that site, visiting any place around the globe....be creative and type in anything!!!!   Go to a photo that catches your eye, click on it,  and then find where it says "Slideshow" (to the right of photo), and then you can look at that person's group of photos of that destination, or whatever.......it's a great source......  Marty (jme)


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Jan 26, 2009)

*Coin toss*

I mean that literally because both Scotland and Ireland are beautiful countries and, as other posters have stated, either would be a wonderful holiday.  Weather should be similar from one to the other.

BUT- consider that the cost of travel-related expenses such as meals, beverages and hotels is greater in Scotland.  For example, in 2004, a pub meal near Kilconquhar Scotland cost us the equivalent of $73 US for 2 versus half that in Dublin.  

If you do choose Scotland, try to be there for the Edinborough Tattoo in August.


----------



## Ireland'sCall (Jan 26, 2009)

*Have been to Ireland !*

Have been to Ireland !...indeed live here for more tha half a century...both Scotland and Ireland are wonderful IMHO ...so if you choose to come here you will be most welcome and PM me in advance for some local knowledge . Regards
G


----------



## Simoncc (Jan 26, 2009)

beejaybeeohio said:


> BUT- consider that the cost of travel-related expenses such as meals, beverages and hotels is greater in Scotland.  For example, in 2004, a pub meal near Kilconquhar Scotland cost us the equivalent of $73 US for 2 versus half that in Dublin.



I wonder if that would be the case now? With the £ falling sharply against the euro over recent months I'd expect the price difference to be much closer.


----------



## Keitht (Jan 26, 2009)

beejaybeeohio said:


> BUT- consider that the cost of travel-related expenses such as meals, beverages and hotels is greater in Scotland.  For example, in 2004, a pub meal near Kilconquhar Scotland cost us the equivalent of $73 US for 2 versus half that in Dublin.
> 
> If you do choose Scotland, try to be there for the Edinborough Tattoo in August.



$73 for a pub meal for 2!!!!  What did you have to eat & drink?  If you were hitting the Scotch or wine it would soon add up, but I wouldn't have expected a 2 course pub meal in 2004 to cost more than about £10-£12 per head.  That's roughly $15-$20 per head.


----------



## Ireland'sCall (Jan 26, 2009)

Keitht said:


> $73 for a pub meal for 2!!!!  What did you have to eat & drink?  If you were hitting the Scotch or wine it would soon add up, but I wouldn't have expected a 2 course pub meal in 2004 to cost more than about £10-£12 per head.  That's roughly $15-$20 per head.



Agree with Keith...what did you have ?? Anyway by 2011 we might be on the barter system again.
g


----------



## scotlass (Jan 26, 2009)

We have been traveling to Ireland and Scotland for the last 35 years and have had timeshare in both for 25 years.  Obviously, we love both.  The differences are small, but one big difference is the condition of the roads.  Scottish roads are much better which makes it easier to get around.  The West of Ireland is breathtaking, but plan for lots of time getting from one place to another.  The Highlands of Scotland have one-track roads in places, but they are paved and thus you are not dodging potholes.  I would be hard-pressed to chose between the two for a first-time visit, however, I think the Irish are a little more friendly, the Scots more reserved until they know you.   You can't go wrong either way.


----------



## hjbentley (Jan 26, 2009)

I am an American living in the UK now.  The pound has fallen A LOT on the dollar, to only be worth 1.3something to 1.  This would be a great time to visit the UK for Americans.  The euro is roughly the same price as the pound to the dollar, so the currency differences before might be gone. 

Scotland is an amazing place. I haven't had the chance to explore Ireland, but I have to say you would not be disapointed with either.


----------



## Laurie (Jan 26, 2009)

We traveled to both Scotland and east coast of Ireland on one trip last year - of the 2 we preferred Scotland, here are some of the reasons:

1. Driving was much easier in Scotland - Ireland required more defensive driving, Dublin area reminded me of Boston. Car rental was also less expensive in Scotland because our credit card covered the insurance - not so in Ireland, due to higher claims said the cc company, which wasn't hard to believe - so once you added in the insurance the rental was twice as expensive per week.

And what scotlass said - we could cover a much wider range of geography from our base.

2. Liked the Scottish scenery more (actually my avatar photo is overlooking Loch Lomond) - but I imagine west coast of Ireland could be comparable to Scotland.

3. Probably anecdotal, but we found the Scottish folks we met to be the friendliest of anywhere we've ever been (which covers at least half of western Europe), and very very *funny*!  

Another UK destination on our same trip was the Pembrokeshire coast of Wales - downright stunning. We kept the same car as we'd used in Scotland, which was convenient.


----------



## Keitht (Jan 27, 2009)

Laurie said:


> We kept the same car as we'd used in Scotland, which was convenient.



Just seeing that comment reminded me of a post here a few years ago where a visitor from 'Over the pond' was asking about taking a rental car from one country to another in the UK.  In case anybody else out there is still wondering, there are absolutely no restrictions imposed by rental companies on movement between England, Scotland and Wales.  There are however different rules and restrictions about rental cars in Ireland.  Check the small print if renting in Ireland, or if you have thoughts of renting a car in the rest of the UK and taking it by ferry to Ireland..


----------



## bobk (Jan 27, 2009)

Thanks for all the information.  I have added Scotland to my request list.


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Jan 27, 2009)

*Bill from Kinneuchar Inn*



Ireland'sCall said:


> Agree with Keith...what did you have ??



Believe it or not, I saved the receipt in my photo/scrap book!
In Pounds:
Trout 7.7
Poachers 8.95
Decaf 1.0
Rhubarb pie 2.99
Hazelnut 3.55
*Food Total 24.19*

*Bar Total* (not detailed but probably a beer for DH and 2 glasses of wine for me) *13.65*

*Grand Total: 37.84*

I recall that the pound was worth approximately two times the dollar then!

Ireland's Call- we will be in Dublin this May!


----------



## Keitht (Jan 27, 2009)

Thanks BJB,

The prices quoted aren't excessive by UK standards, particularly if the food was well prepared.  Roughly 1/3rd of the bill was drinks and this is where many pubs make their major profit, along with the cost of desserts.
I'm actually quite impressed that you got a coffee for only £1 
Also if you do the calculation with the current exchange rate it makes a huge difference to the perceived costs.  When we visited the USA in 2005 we got roughly $1.75 to the £, now it's chasing $1.30 so regrettably what goes round comes round.   
P.S. We've booked for Club la Costa at Duchally, Scotland in June and only looked at the restaurant prices after we'd confirmed the exchange.  I think we might end up peering through the windows whilst eating jam sandwiches.


----------



## Laurie (Jan 28, 2009)

Keitht said:


> In case anybody else out there is still wondering, there are absolutely no restrictions imposed by rental companies on movement between England, Scotland and Wales.


And for no extra charge, you can pick up your car in any of these 3 countries, and drop it off in another of these 3. When we've rented thru AutoEurope, that's been true for us, at any rate. So you can make your travel plans using any airport or combination of airports and cover lots of geography, without having to backtrack.


----------



## alexb (Feb 17, 2009)

if you are going to duchally go to the tudor coffee shop on the main street
in auchterarder they do lunches and fantastic home baking.


----------



## Keitht (Feb 17, 2009)

What about decent pubs in the area, preferably with food?  Anything in Auchterarder?


----------



## Rmelnyk (Feb 17, 2009)

SCOTLAND:
Soup and bread for lunch everyday, inexpensive and always great.  All pubs were great.  A great people, warm and friendly.
R


----------



## scotlass (Feb 18, 2009)

Ireland pubs also do soup and Irish brown bread!! Yummy.  Of course, there are the scones in Scotland!  If a pub/restaurant offers treacle scones, try them!  Treacle is like molasses and the scones are wonderful.


----------



## Keitht (Feb 18, 2009)

scotlass said:


> Of course, there are the scones in Scotland!  If a pub/restaurant offers treacle scones, try them!  Treacle is like molasses and the scones are wonderful.



Last time we were in the Highlands we stopped at a little cafe near Kingussie and as luck would have it there was a fresh batch of cheese scones just out of the oven.  The smell was wonderful, but the taste was better


----------



## alexb (Feb 18, 2009)

cairn lodge hotel does good bar suppers there is a pub in the main street
in auchterarder with a big conservatory on the right hand side as you go in
also does good pub food.
if you turn right as you come out of duachally and then left at the junction
this will take you down to glendevon there is a small fishermans hotel their
that does great food about 4-5miles from where you are very narrow
winding road.


----------



## alanmj (Feb 19, 2009)

I have lived in both Scotland and Ireland (and am living in Ireland now), but living in a country is not the same as visiting it. It really depends on what you want to do and see. A short comparison:

Cities: Edinburgh (where I lived) has far more to offer than Dublin (where I live now). The Tattoo is nice, but touristy - far better is the Fringe that is associated with the Edinburgh Festival. Dublin does have St. Patrick's Day, but that is just a big parade (with half of the floats being marching bands from the U.S.) and one big drinking session. And it's in March. [Edited to add that the Galway Arts Festival in mid-July is fantastic, and Galway's a beautiful and compact city.]

Scenery and Walking/Hiking: Scotland wins this one. It's Outer Isles, and its inner ones (Skye, Mull) are beautiful. Climb up the Ben (Ben Nevis) - it's a gentle walk to the top of the highest mountain in the British and Celtic Isles. Yes Carrantoohill is a good walk, but it doesn't have the vista you get from the top of the Ben. Glencoe is my favourite, or if you are adventurous then the Black Cullins on Skye - easier to do now with GPS, before you couldn't do it when it was misty (95% of the time!) as your magnetic compass is unreliable so you could end up in trouble.

Weather: Ireland wins this one. On average about 5 C warmer, whatever the conditions.

People: I don't want to start a flame war, but let's just say that I prefer the effusive Irish humour style to the dour Scotttish style.

Museums/Art Galleries: Equal I would say

Food: Both lose equally on this one, unless your idea of a nutricious meal is a deep-fried Mars bar. 


It's quite cheap now to do both, as ferries are dropping prices for car plus 2 passengers. Saw an ad the other day for 100 euro from Ireland (Dun Laoghaire) to Wales (Angelsey). Higher in tourist season of course. Or if you don't want to drive so much then Ryanair or Aer Lingus will take care of you for virtually nothing - just be aware of the awful add-on charges, esp. if you have luggage.

Whichever you do, I really wouldn't recommend a timeshare approach. Rent a car and stay at B&B's and you'll see far more.

But if you want value for money, then go to Spain, esp. Barcelona... both Ireland and Scotland are ridiculously expensive for what you get. 

Let us know what you chose then we can all give more advice...

alanmj


----------



## scotlass (Feb 19, 2009)

alanmj said:


> People: I don't want to start a flame war, but let's just say that I prefer the effusive Irish humour style to the dour Scotttish style.


Although I agree that the Irish in general have their own wit which is so endearing, I find the Scots to be warm and welcoming.


----------



## Keitht (Feb 19, 2009)

alanmj said:


> Food: Both lose equally on this one, unless your idea of a nutricious meal is a deep-fried Mars bar.
> 
> alanmj



That is a massive generalisation.  About as accurate as saying all Americans are fat and live on fast food.  It's true that the diet 'enjoyed' by many Scots isn't the best in the world, but there is still plenty of good food to be had in pubs and restaurants.


----------



## alanmj (Feb 19, 2009)

Keitht said:


> That is a massive generalisation.  About as accurate as saying all Americans are fat and live on fast food.  It's true that the diet 'enjoyed' by many Scots isn't the best in the world, but there is still plenty of good food to be had in pubs and restaurants.



Right on time Keith. It's always fun to shake the tree and see which PC'ers fall out.

Can I suggest you spend a few moments looking at the statistics between diet and health. Both the Irish and Scottish diets lose out to especially Meditterranean diets - basically the difference between solid fats and liquid fats. Yes of course you can get good food in a few restaurants (I would not extend that to pubs), but it's harder to find. In Spain it's hard to find bad food, unless you are on the Costas and eat fish and chips.

If deep-fried Mars bars isn't your thing, try a deep-fried 505 pizza pie. Yummy. I threw mine away - it's probably still there if you want it. My own fault for expecting it to be oven baked, like everywhere else in the world.  

And I won't go anywhere near your comment about Americans, especially as British kids are now the most obese in Europe (I wonder if it's the deep-fried Mars bars?) and are at U.S. levels. A massive generalization you say? Well look it up on the pages of EASO.



Edited to add that coincidentally this morning's paper contains a science news story that research in the U.S. shows that people in areas with large numbers of fast-food eateries are more likely to have a stroke than those areas with only a handful. I like the quote from the science team "What we don't know is whether fast-food actually increased the risk because of the contents, or if fast-food restaurants are a marker of unhealthy neighbourhoods". As the article says "you might want to think twice about nipping down to the chipper tonight". It could have said "lay off the deep-fried Mars bars...".


----------



## mo1950 (Feb 21, 2009)

My husband and another couple took an 18 day driving trip to Ireland in 2003.  It was quite the adventure!  What a wonderful country and people.

We started at Dublin and ended at Dublin, driving the entire coastal route and some in between, includiing Northern Ireland.

One poster said they liked the scenery in Scotland better than the portion of Ireland near Scotland.  Haven't been to Scotland - is on my wish list. lol.  But do have to say, the side of Ireland near Scotland IMO was not as magnificent as the western and northern coast of Ireland.

Malin Head and Slieve League are the "stuff of dreams."  The night after our viewing of Malin Head, I did actually dream of it.   The wild sea crashing against the black rocks, spraying high into the air, to me, is still the most beautiful sight I have ever seen in my entire life of travels.  I wish I was there right now.

That being said, the next overseas vacation for husband and I has to be the highlands of Scotland.  They are supposed to be magnificent.  Many say their beauty is unsurpassed.

I hope you have a wonderful time on your vacation.  And, please, come back and tell us about it.  I, for one, am so looking forward to hearing about your trip.


----------



## Keitht (Feb 21, 2009)

alanmj said:


> Right on time Keith. It's always fun to shake the tree and see which PC'ers fall out.



I've been called many things in my life, but this is the first time I've been called PC   I don't think it's a description that most of my friends would recognise.


----------



## mo1950 (Feb 21, 2009)

lol.  Meant to say "my husband and I and another couple."  And I proofed that, believe it or not.  Yes, I was definitely there.


----------



## bigrick (Mar 4, 2009)

I've been to both.  I definitely prefer Scotland.

In Scotland you can visit any liquor store (or even any shop that sells liquor) and TASTE anything you want PRIOR to purchase.  What better way to select the prime bottle to share with friends back home?

All the shops in Ireland gave me blank looks when I inquired about tasting prior to purchase.  They suggested I return to Scotland.  I fully intend to do just that.


----------



## Keitht (Mar 4, 2009)

bigrick said:


> I've been to both.  I definitely prefer Scotland.
> 
> In Scotland you can visit any liquor store (or even any shop that sells liquor) and TASTE anything you want PRIOR to purchase.  What better way to select the prime bottle to share with friends back home?
> 
> All the shops in Ireland gave me blank looks when I inquired about tasting prior to purchase.  They suggested I return to Scotland.  I fully intend to do just that.



That's news to me.  You may well be able to arrange tastings in some specialist outlets, but you certainly can't just go into any "liquor store" and try before you buy.


----------



## alanmj (Mar 4, 2009)

Keitht said:


> That's news to me.  You may well be able to arrange tastings in some specialist outlets, but you certainly can't just go into any "liquor store" and try before you buy.



News to me too! Perhaps time to move back to Edinburgh...  Things obviously really have changed since I was there a year ago. I wonder why we see so many Scots in Dublin if they can get free "liquor" in every "liquor store"?

I won't comment on Scottish parsimony, except to say that only the Scots could invent a game where you wack the heck out of a ball and then go and find it...


----------



## bigrick (Mar 5, 2009)

Keitht said:


> That's news to me.  You may well be able to arrange tastings in some specialist outlets, but you certainly can't just go into any "liquor store" and try before you buy.



I certainly did not have the chance to taste in every liquor store in Scotland.     But in EVERY liquor store I entered I asked the same question, "With so many kinds of Scotch whisky, how do I know which I'd like?"

The sales person I asked would lead me/us to the store's tasting area where I could taste all I wanted.  Often this tasting area was near the door or the cash register.

One place the tasting area was entirely self-serve.    This was when I knew I was not in California anymore!

I saw many people buying multiple bottles after tasting at the self-serve place.


----------



## bobk (Mar 6, 2009)

*It's Scotland*

I decided to follow Nero's advice and put in for both Ireland and Scotland and take whichever came in first.  I'll be going to Scotland via an exchange with DAE June1 2 of 2010.  We'll be staying at the Scandinavian Village in Aviemore in the Highlands.  Thanks for all the opininions and advice.


----------



## scotlass (Mar 7, 2009)

You will love the area around Aviemore.  If you have a chance to see the BBC series 'Monarch of the Glen', you will have a feel for the scenery which is incredibly beautiful.  Great location for touring the Highlands.  

Aviemore is the center of tourism for that area and therefore you will find lots of restaurants, a good-sized Tesco grocery store, petrol stations, etc. and right off of the A9.  Great choice!


----------



## rosebud5 (Mar 7, 2009)

Both Countries are beautiful. Maybe you mentioned it, but where are you flying into? If it's London, your probably renting a car. That means you have to pay for the ferry ride to and from ireland. We really oved Scotland. The history and castles are unbelievable. Edinburgh was our favorite place. The "royal mile" that goes from Edinburgh castle to Hollyrod castle (?? spelling/accuracy) was a lot of fun for all of us. Full of shops, restaurants, pubs and street actors.

As a mater of fact, we rented a motorhome and stayed at campsites. The highlands, loch-less, Edinburgh and yes, even locherbie s a good place to visit.


----------



## bobk (Mar 10, 2009)

As of now not sure where I'll be flying into.. most probably Glasgow or Edinburgh and hiring a car there.  Thought of London but it's an 11 hour drive from there and would have to extend my trip a few days,  So right now I'm still debating; have a lot of time to figure it out as I'm not going till June of 2010.


----------



## scotlass (Mar 11, 2009)

*AerLingus*

When looking for flights, remember to search Aer Lingus as they fly to Scotland from the US.  Usually their sales for the following summer are offered in January.  We got an incredible deal last January for July, flying from Boston to LGW and home from Glasgow for $720.  We will use LCC's for the leg from LGW to Glasgow.  Sign up to get their email alerts which is how I learned of it.


----------



## Keitht (Mar 13, 2009)

scotlass said:


> You will love the area around Aviemore.



Aviemore itself though is another matter.  If ever a town was designed to be covered with snow Aviemore is it!  It certainly isn't going to win any awards for its architecture.  Don't let that put you off though.  It is in a beautiful area.


----------



## rosebud5 (Mar 15, 2009)

Been to Ireland once, Scorland twice. Just watched about 6 hours of the travel channel this weekend, all on ireland. How do you spell Guiness? Both countries are great, either way, which ever you pick, you'll enjoy your adventure.


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Sep 17, 2010)

If we wanted to use public transportation, (a little worried about driving on the other side of the road and DH will be 72 or 73 and I heard some rental companies there won't even want him driving!), which country would be easier to see more of?
Thanks,
Liz


----------



## Pompey Family (Sep 18, 2010)

I prefer Scotland.  I've been to Dublin once before and didn't enjoy it.  We received quite a lot of animosity but that's probably because we're English.  Edinburgh is much nicer than Dublin and Scotland on the whole probably has more to see and do than Ireland.

I wouldn't worry too much about driving.  Most of the roads in Scotland are relatively quiet and open with the exception of the major cities.  Driving on the other side of the road is fine, it doesn't take long to get used to.  It'll be easier if you hire an automatic.  The driving standard in Britain is a lot better than the southern European countries!

If you want to use public transport then that's fine if you want to stick to the main cities however you'll miss out on some gems that are tucked away on the more rural routes.

One of my more enjoyable trips to Scotland involved a stay in a log cabin in the McDonald resort in Aviemore.  Flew in to Inverness and picked up a hire car.  Drove through the Cairngorms and around Loch Ness etc.  I don't think you'll be able to see much if you take the bus.


----------



## Krystyna (Sep 23, 2010)

we had dinner at the cairn lodge hotel and it was not a good experience - this was last year.  Maybe the bar meals are better.


----------



## Conan (Sep 23, 2010)

Buy this book if you're touring Scotland!

Scotland the Best (2010 new edition)
http://www.amazon.com/Scotland-Best-Peter-Irvine/dp/0007319657


----------

